# Tractor issue - and I know nothing about automotives...



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

Apologies if this isn't the right place but seemed better than lawn care since its more of a mechanical question. 

What would be the reason for a tractor not starting in the following situation:

- Battery seems weak and barely get engine to try and turn over when starting tractor. (tested battery with Multimeter; prior to attempting to start tractor battery had 11.89 v on a 12 v battery).

- After the failed attempts to start, completely dead battery. Nothing to turn over, just dead. (reading is now 0 v).

- Jump the tractor with my Car, starts right up with no issues. This is the weird part: when the tractor is now running the tractor battery reads at 13.99 v indicating its getting charged rite? So I dont think the battery is the issue but I know next to nothing about automotive stuff.

I did clean the battery connections, made sure no leaks, basic stuff. But sure could use help trying to diagnose this....

thanks!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It sounds like your battery is getting a charge but not holding it. A meter reading of 0v tells me it is totally pooched and possibly shorted out internally. Time for a new one.


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> It sounds like your battery is getting a charge but not holding it. A meter reading of 0v tells me it is totally pooched and possibly shorted out internally. Time for a new one.


But it was reading 11.89v when I tried to start the tractor in it's own. It gives a half hearted attempt to start and after a couple key turns it's drained.

Wouldn't the 11.89 reading show it can hold a charge? An


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you leaving the car connected to the tractor battery after it starts? If so, you are getting the alternator voltage of the car, not the tractor. If the tractor alone is pumping the 13.99 volts, then the generator is working and the battery is messed up. What year and model is the tractor?


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Are you leaving the car connected to the tractor battery after it starts? If so, you are getting the alternator voltage of the car, not the tractor. If the tractor alone is pumping the 13.99 volts, then the generator is working and the battery is messed up. What year and model is the tractor?


The 13.99 is tractor alone, car completely out of the picture, but only when the tractor is running.

The tractor is about 15 year old John Deere.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The battery may read close to 12 volts standing alone, but put a load on it and it dies quickly. That is a sure sign of a bad battery. Not too costly a fix, but it is certainly the first thing I would do with the symptoms you mention.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

mdzcondo said:


> But it was reading 11.89v when I tried to start the tractor in it's own. It gives a half hearted attempt to start and after a couple key turns it's drained.
> 
> Wouldn't the 11.89 reading show it can hold a charge? An



Not under load. Volts but no amps and it amps that you need to crank. It was 11+ then went down to zero after a cranking attempt. The battery could be sulfated if it sat for a long time and_ might_ be reversed on a charger, but if the sulfates have fouled the plates I think you're kinda screwed. I don't know if shops still do load tests on batteries - you can ask.


Edit - If the battery is the same age as the tractor, it's time to go.


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks, I didn't want to just start replacing things without having a full understanding of what may really be going on. Thanks again!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

mdzcondo said:


> Awesome. Thanks, I didn't want to just start replacing things without having a full understanding of what may really be going on. Thanks again!!



Make sure you get one that matches the tractor in terms of cold cranking amps (CCA), especially if it's a diesel and if you use it in the winter.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A fully charged auto / tractor battery should read more than 12 volts and you test them for load by reading while cranking.








A new battery should solve all your problems. Most likely you have a weak or dead cell.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Pull the battery out and take it to your local auto parts store , they all do free battery checks . Based on your description the battery is toast . At the very least get a replacement battery with the same or higher cold cranking amps . Is this the first attempt this year trying to start the tractor ? Has it set all winter ? Do you put a charger or maintainer on the battery when not in use ?


----------



## Gaggi (8 mo ago)

If you have a small tractor, then I would advise you to watch some video that describes the problem and how to solve it. However, if you're talking about a big tractor, then I will advise you to take it to an auto mechanic who will diagnose your car and tell you what the problem is and how to solve it. I myself am not strong in technology and when something breaks down, I do not waste time on useless repair of equipment, since I do not understand this, but immediately take it to repair so that my thing can be repaired there in a short time and I can use it as soon as possible. I wish you good luck in fixing it!


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> The battery may read close to 12 volts standing alone, but put a load on it and it dies quickly. That is a sure sign of a bad battery. Not too costly a fix, but it is certainly the first thing I would do with the symptoms you mention.


+1 on this but I will add....
Don't get a 12v car battery. It will cost more but go to JD or any local tractor type place and buy a tractor battery that fits your machine. Way I understand, tractor batteries are designed for the bumps and off road terrain that a regular car battery does not like. Not saying a car batt wont work, may not last as long.

HTH...Don.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

3 year old thread. I hope it is fixed by now.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

FWIW - I've run an automotive battery on my 1953 Ford NAA and never had any issues. They've lasted me about the same as they do in a car/truck.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Adamovsky, I am sure your son will appreciate your efforts. But why 2? He only has one butt and two hands.


----------

